# Nigerian doe



## LostCreekmlcl (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She's very nice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You posted in the conformation section so I'm guessing you want some critiques. 

She is butt high. You want the front end higher then the rear. 

Rump is steep 
Needs more rear angulation. 

Looks level from thurl to thurl which is good 
Toes straight which is good 

Looks like a doe who needs some maturity to really show her potential.


----------

